# Black Friday at 034Motorsport: Enjoy 10-50% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping Over $100!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport's Black Friday Sale is here! This is our hottest sale of the year, and all of our most popular products are available at special prices - just in time for the holidays! 



*Sale Pricing Available 11/25/2019 - 12/6/2019*​
Our best-selling upgrades for classic Audi I5 models can be found in the links below, or head over to our website to browse upgrades by vehicle.

*Motor Mount, Density Line, Audi I5, C4 UrS4/UrS6, B3 80/90/Coupe Quattro, 4000/5000, 100/200*



*Transmission Mount, Density Line, C4 Audi 100/A6 & UrS4/UrS6*



*Silicone Intercooler Hose Set, C4 Audi S4/S6, AAN UrS4/UrS6*



*034Motorsport C4 Audi UrS4/UrS6 & S2/RS2 I5 20VT AAN/ABY/ADU Coil Pack Update Harness for 2.0T FSI Coils*



*012/016/01E Short Shift Kit, Audi 4000/5000/200 Quattro, UrQuattro, C4 Audi UrS4/UrS6*



*Throttle Cam, Steel, Audi I5 20v, 3B & AAN*



*Upgraded Audi I5 10V/20V Turbo Replacement External Wastegate Diaphragm - 035145797B*



*Intake Manifold Spacer, Phenolic, I5 20v*


----------

